# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  "Đến Huế nên đi đâu ?"

## nhuthanglongtours

Tham quan thành phố Huế 1 ngày 

Buổi sáng: Xe đến khách sạn đón khách lúc 7:30. Sau đó tham quan các điểm sau: 
1. Lăng Minh Mạng
2. Lăng Khải Định
3. Màn Biểu Diễn Võ của Võ Kinh Vạn An
4. Làng làm nón và Làng làm hương
5. Lăng Tự Đức
Buổi trưa: Buffet 50 món tự chọn 
(Gồm: món ăn Huế, các món ăn Âu và Á)
Buổi chiều: Chương trình tiếp tục bằng xe để thăm quan các điểm sau:
6. Đại Nội 
7. Chùa Thiên Mụ
Từ chùa Thiên Mụ quý khách trở về thành phố bằng thuyền rồng và đừng quên ngắm hoàng hôn trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.  
Chương trình kết thúc khoảng 17h00,thuyền cập bến Tòa Khâm 
GIÁ:  
* Trẻ em từ 1-3 tuổi miễn phí
* Trẻ em từ 3-7 tuổi 50% giá vé
* Trẻ em từ 7 tuổi trở lên tính 1 vé 
Bao gồm: Xe, thuyền rồng, hướng dẫn viên, ăn trưa. 
Không bao gồm: Vé tham quan và chi phí cá nhân khác.
Note: Đón khách từ 7h55, xuất phát lúc 8h00.
* Lăng Minh Mạng: 55.000 VND
* Lăng Khải Định: 55.000 VND
* Làng Võ: 40.000 VND
* Lăng Tự Đức: 55.000 VND
* Đại Nội: 55.000 VND


-- 
Many thanks & best regards,
----------------------------------------------------------
Tran Nhat Quang
Sales Executive
Cellphone: 0905988912 Y!M: quangthanglongtour
----------------------------------------------------------

THANG LONG CITY TOUR
Add: 76 Le Loi, Str -  Hue City - VietNam
Tel: (84) 054.3944.944, Fax: (84) 054.3834.533
Website: Thăng Long City Tour - Nh
www.citytourrestaurant.com
www.nhahangcitytour.com
http://www.thuexehue.com

----------

